# Lễ độc thân 11/11 - ngày Độc thân ở Trung Quốc



## Xinh (8 Tháng mười một 2012)

Dịp này ra đời vào những năm 1990, khi các sinh  viên đại học thành phố Nam Kinh nảy ra ý tưởng chọn 11/11 làm ngày hội  cho người độc thân. Họ thích ngày này vì nó có bốn số một.

 “Tôi đã nhận được tới 18 tin nhắn 
_Chúc mừng ngày độc thân_
  trên 
điện thoại di động
”, Chen Jian 26 tuổi, làm việc tại một công ty  của Nhật ở Bắc Kinh, hôm qua cho biết. Giới trẻ rất ưa thích ngày này,  nhất là sinh viên đại học. Thậm chí, nó còn trở thành một hoạt động văn  hoá ở nhiều trường.
 Những bạn trẻ ở các thành phố lớn như Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải hay tổ chức tiệc tùng hoặc đến quán bar.
 Đối với George He, một thư ký 27 tuổi làm việc tại  Thượng Hải, lễ hội cho người độc thân không còn xa lạ gì. Lần đầu tiên,  anh ăn mừng ngày này là khi còn học tại Đại học Quốc tế ở Thượng Hải,  nơi sinh viên nam chiếm đa số. Khi đó, anh và các bạn tụ tập ở tầng một  ký túc xá và hát hò vọng sang khu nhà cho nữ sinh.
 Ở thành phố Quảng Châu, xu thế sống độc thân đang  ngày càng được ưa chuộng. Theo số liệu thống kê của Hội 
phụ nữ
 Quảng  Châu, hơn 30% 
nam giới
 trong thành phố tuổi từ 30-40 hiện chưa kết hôn.
 Các quán bar trong thành phố hôm qua cũng được ngày đắt khách. Số khách đến dây tăng 20% so với mọi hôm.
*M.C.* (theo _Xinhua_)​


 [TD="align: right"] Việt Báo (Theo_VnExpress.net)


----------



## Xinh (8 Tháng mười một 2012)

[h=1]Ngày độc thân đặc biệt ở Trung Quốc[/h]   					  *Theo số liệu của phòng công chứng Nam Kinh, số đôi vợ chồng đăng ký kết hôn hôm nay tăng gấp 10 lần so với ngày thường*.

 Xuất phát từ ý tưởng của một số sinh viên thành phố Nam Kinh trong  những năm 1990, Ngày độc thân 11/11 đã trở thành một ngày lễ quan trọng  của giới trẻ Trung Quốc, ngày mà những người độc thân gặp gỡ, tặng quà  nhau, tìm cơ hội kết đôi để chấm dứt cuộc sống một mình. 

 Năm nay, Ngày độc thân càng đặc biệt hơn, vì là “ngày 6 số 1”  (11/11/11). Vì coi đây là một dịp may mắn hiếm có, nên nhiều đôi bạn trẻ  Trung Quốc đã chọn hôm nay để tổ chức lễ cưới. 








 Hội sinh viên độc thân thế hệ 9x  tại đại học Dương Châu, tỉnh Giang Tô, cùng nhau giơ cao những tấm biển  với với dòng chữ “11/11/2011. Tôi độc thân. Tôi vui mừng” và tặng cho  nhau những chiếc quẩy nóng như một món quà may mắn cho ngày lễ.










 Các sinh viên trường Đại học Sư phạm Hoài Âm, tỉnh Giang Tô đang dùng gậy pháo bông vẽ chữ “11 11 11. Tôi muốn được hạnh phúc”










 Các đôi vợ chồng trẻ chụp ảnh cưới tại một công viên ở Nam Kinh.










 Theo số liệu của phòng công chứng  Nam Kinh thì đã có hơn 3.000 đôi đăng ký kết hôn trong ngày 11/11/2011,  nhiều gấp 10 lần so với những ngày bình thường.










 Một công ty chuyển phát nhanh của  Thượng Hải đã phải huy động toàn bộ số nhân viên để giải quyết rất nhiều  bưu phẩm quà tặng được đặt chuyển phát trong Ngày độc thân.











 Một vở kịch được trình diễn tại  nhà hát Đông Cung, Bắc Kinh, phản ánh cuộc sống tình cảm của thanh niên  thành phố trong xã hội hiện đại Trung Quốc.


*Tuấn Việt* (Theo _Tân Hoa Xã_) 



Theo kienthuc


----------

